

Ask HN: How do you know when you've met your co-founder? - jcroll


======
mfarid
When you see the same kind of restlessness in routine jobs, for one wants to
do something of their own, that you experienced.

~~~
jcroll
I know some guys like that but I still don't know if they are co-founders.
Hell one of them already runs a successful business and wants to partner with
me, I am still unsure.

